# Hanging my board



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm from Lithuania, season for us finished yesterday, so when waiting for next season I want to hang my board with bindings on wall, I'll have painting with snowboarder like TTR tour logo, and place my board just like it would look like its holding it, but I have no idea how to do that, so maybe you have some ideas? Sorry for my english.. 

Thanks!


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

check these out maybe..

All Products:Command? Forever Classic Brushed Nickel Large Metal Hook


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazon.com: HangTime Snowboard Wall Mount - Black: Sports & Outdoors

I use this and it works fine.


----------



## mznqLT (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, I saw those all, that I can order, but maybe something, that I could do by my self? Cause I don't want to wait nobody knows how much time, till I get'em, cause I live not in USA or UK or etc.


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

Take a piece of wood and put stoppers on the end that are wider than the middle of your board but not wider than the tip of your board. put board between the stoppers and lower to secure in place.
___________
[o_________o]
Board slide between the pins on the each end of the board.


----------



## noshtafoyza (May 14, 2012)

Hey ya!

Like a lot of you guys I was looking for a nice wall mount for my board three months ago. Unfortunately I could not find any wall mounts I liked – in fact the few existing wall mounts I found didn’t even come close to meeting my taste. That is why a friend of mine and I thought to ourselves: We can do better! 

So the last couple of months we have been working hard on creating our own board wall mount. If you want to, you can check it out at Plexiware - Home page. The wall mount made of high quality acrylic glass and is manufactured in a German workshop. We think that the end result is looking really nice and we hope you will enjoy it as much as we do! One last thing: You get a 10% discount with the coupon code “weloveboards”. 

Have a good one
Jens


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

swilber08 said:


> check these out maybe..
> 
> All Products:Command? Forever Classic Brushed Nickel Large Metal Hook


To the OP, I'm not so sure about these, I'd like to hear if anyone here has used multiples of these to hang a board, the weight load on these are 5 pounds a piece. I currently use the 3M picture hanging strips in my apartment but I don't come anywhere near the weight capacity on the photo frames.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Jason said:


> Amazon.com: HangTime Snowboard Wall Mount - Black: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> I use this and it works fine.


same here  Very useful.


----------

